# Ludwigia arcuata flower ?



## binesh (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I am new to aquatic plant central as a member however not new in browsing it , i am from Bangalore, India.....not new to planted tanks...have been keeping it from year and half or so.

i recently took some stem cuttings of ludwigia arcuata from an LFS tank and planted about 5 days back...& see two of the stems have a flower bud formation....today morning they were a little open with yellow coloration inside....do you guys think its flowering?

Cheers,
Binesh


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Binesh,
yes, it's a flower bud. The stems are apparently grown emersed, as is the rule in the water plant nurseries.
Often Ludwigia brevipes is sold as "L. arcuata", at least here in Germany, and can be distinguished by the open flowers. But I think Your plant is true arcuata because of the very narrow emersed leaves.


----------



## binesh (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks!!! these stem cuttings are actually taken from a tank where its grown submerged....

i think in a day or 2 the flower should bloom.....i will post a pic for sure.

Cheers,
Binesh


----------



## binesh (Oct 22, 2010)

it did flower today when i reached back after work .....i know its not a very good pic .....will post a better pic tomorrow....

Cheers,
Binesh


----------



## Trower (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice! But since the flower is developed submerged, its features may be untypical. L. arcuata has normally bigger petals (7-11 mm long) and longer pedicels than L. brevipes (http://botany.si.edu/onagraceae/speciesdescr.cfm?myID=2481) so it may be unclear if it is really L. arcuata.


----------

